# Serious Advice Needed - Job Offer



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

A quick summary.

I've been offered a new job on substantially more money.

The company I currently work for is non-free zone, the new one is free zone.

My notice period is 3 months, the new employer wants me to start ASAP.

What are the implications as far as working ban etc go?

I'm confused as hell.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

no working ban if you go to work in a free zone, however you still need to check your contract for penalties for leaving early.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

wandabug said:


> no working ban if you go to work in a free zone, however you still need to check your contract for penalties for leaving early.


No penalties in my contract.

It's just a minefield, I know they'll want to hold me to my 3 month notice but I'd like to leave early, I know they'll notify bank and the problems that will entail.

Why are things never easy?


----------



## pnkjdwivedi2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Get yourself sacked!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Get yourself sacked!


haha, aye that wouldn't be bad, pocket my 3 months notice and then walk straight into the new job.

If only.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you sure they'll make you work the entire 3 months? Isn't a one month notice more of the standard out here. Will your new employer wait for a month?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you sure they'll make you work the entire 3 months? Isn't a one month notice more of the standard out here. Will your new employer wait for a month?


It's 3 months in my contract and I'm sure they held others to it, I'm just not looking forward to the conversation.

The new employers would like me in for the start of November, that's the ideal date they've given me.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Better put that notice in today!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well I sincerely hope things go your way. I guess you're left with no choice but to go ahead and have that talk with them. Good luck!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Better put that notice in today!


Don't, you're scaring me 

I've not decided whether I'm accepting it yet.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Don't, you're scaring me
> 
> I've not decided whether I'm accepting it yet.


If you do not accept and it indeed is a significant amount of increase, may I please ask for the contact details? I don't need to serve 3 months notice!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> If you do not accept and it indeed is a significant amount of increase, may I please ask for the contact details? I don't need to serve 3 months notice!


How's your Financial Controller skills?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> How's your Financial Controller skills?


I control my own finances....does that count?!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I control my own finances....does that count?!




I can't control my own finances but I do a good job with the company finances.


----------

